# Keep plastic wrapper on cigar or take off?



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Know this has been talked about, but forgot. How does everyone store their stoggies? Do you take plastic off or leave on.


----------



## Shriner4cigars (May 25, 2009)

I leave them on most of the time.


----------



## 2Curious (May 30, 2009)

If my little friends are only "passing through" then I leave them on.
If they are there to stay, and won't be traveling for a bit, then I take them off.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's is my favorite bit of information that comes to mind whenever this question arises.

Cellophane was invented in 1908 by Jacques E. Brandenberger, a Swiss textiles engineer. It is a thin, transparent sheet made of processed cellulose.

Cellulose is a polysaccharide. It forms the primary structural component of green plants.

Mostly cellulose fibers from wood, cotton or hemp are used for making "cellophane".

However, the use of the word "cellophane" has been genericized, and is often used informally to refer to a wide variety of plastic film products, even though not made of cellulose.

For me it is a very good thing that most of the cigars that I buy are protected by an essentially plant based wrapping as opposed to some polymer or monomer that could potentially be broken down by the oils of the cigar causing some molecular migration of said plastics into my cigars.

I suspect that the use of the word "cellophane" when it comes to cigars is in the strict sense of the word (plant based in origin) and hopefully not being used in the generic vernacular...On it stays, but I do carefully remove it for photos, then carefully place them back on before I bed them down.

-Richard

PS If you look near the bottom of this page(above Quick Reply), to the left side under the word "*Tags*" you will see the word "cello", click on that and find many more opinions on the subject of "cello" and a cigars various stages of undress.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I prefer to take them off when I can.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is the catch. If you do not plan to move them around and your humi is organized and big enough then take off. Otherwise leave them on that way they do not get damaged from trying to look for that certain stick.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

How well does the wrapper vent?


----------



## Spit&Chew (May 26, 2009)

I leave mine on until i smoke them. That way my wife can yell at me about leaving the "cigar wrappers" lying around. Ha Ha :rotfl:


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

I leave them on till I smoke them, just keeps them protected from myself and whatever else comes along.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Keep them on. Won't hurt nothing.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Cypress said:


> Here is the catch. If you do not plan to move them around and your humi is organized and big enough then take off. Otherwise leave them on that way they do not get damaged from trying to look for that certain stick.


Perfect response post I think


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've only been a member here since the first of the year and I've seen this thread come up three times since then. This will go on for 5-6 pages and there will be no, definitive, "best practice." I have damn good reasons for taking mine off. Others have damn good reasons for leaving them on.

Go with the force.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I leave them how they come.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I believe it is a personal preference as well but also agree it would be good to take them off if you have a bigger humidor (but definitely not required). 

I have taken them off before for pics but when I put one back on, it nicked the cigar so now I just leave them as they come until smoke time.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Does this answer your question...


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Dear Lord!! I would say that answers the question!

That is a beautiful site my friend! I would love to have to take the trash out if it resulted from me taking that many wrappers off that many cigars! Mine would be more like a cigar box full :rotfl:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

The Cello Issue:

NEVER EVER EVER REMOVE THE CELLO!!!!! When I have full boxes in the Storage Squid-A-Dor®, I leave them however they arrived from the vendor.But, when a box gets opened to be moved to the loose stick Squid-A-Dor, even sticks which originally had no cello get it added! Believe me, with around 1100 loose singles Squid® wants the protection for the wrappers. And further more, you might eventually want to be able to identify sticks by vendor, age or whatever. Adding a label to the cigars allows you (as well as anybody you give one to) to be able to determine such information at a glance, instead of simply guessing. (And you'd be silly to attach the label to a naked cigar!) .

As Squid® has seen this thread crop up in a dozen different incarnations, I DEMAND that y'all consider this the FINAL WORD ON THIS SUBJECT!!!!! <G>

Squid® Has Spoken...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I cant find the canned reply that says ALWAYS remove the cello, so y'all just have to believe me that I have one somewhere!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS OFF!!!! Whats that SAM said, Creator of NUB, and all my local B&M's, and everyone I know, and from my long life experience!!! ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS OFF!!!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

no glove.




no love.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Half the crap that cigars come wrapped in now days is not cellophane.....its junk plastic. Go have it analyzed. I cant believe the difference it made taking it OFF of every single cigar i own. They are all a steady 65% now instead of being dry when you remove the cello to smoke. Even tho my humi was always 65% my gars were DRY! So im a firm believer in removing. Try and watch the RH go nuts in your humis for a few days.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

always left them on. I'm going to try taking them off.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

slyder said:


> Half the crap that cigars come wrapped in now days is not cellophane.....its junk plastic. Go have it analyzed. I cant believe the difference it made taking it OFF of every single cigar i own. They are all a steady 65% now instead of being dry when you remove the cello to smoke. Even tho my humi was always 65% my gars were DRY! So im a firm believer in removing. Try and watch the RH go nuts in your humis for a few days.


Exactly they dry out, and then you get em from your local B&M take cello of one, and leave cello on other and smoke them both after two months, and then decide for your self too keep it or take it off! and like slyder said it's just a junk plastic made for B&M's cause everyone like to touch em and etc, I don't think you can damage a wrapper while it's in your humidor except your throwing it around? 
Plus they all will become more oily, start growing plume, and humidity will stabilize mine is sitting at 65% too with distilated water!


----------



## mdubbs87 (Oct 29, 2008)

I definitely take them off when I get them. The only exception would be when I know I'm going somewhere soon and I want to take my recent buys with me. Then I leave them on for a bit more protection.


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Does this answer your question...


Looks like that picture was taken after a cigar orgy :rotfl:


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

As for me, I keep them on. The main reason is for protection of the wrapper. I am also trusting the fact that the cello is breathable and will allow for proper aging. In all honesty, I don't think there is a 'right' answer for this aged old question. Whatever you feel is best will work :wave:


----------



## Hemingway in Havana (Feb 27, 2009)

My personal experiences have led me to conclude that the cello/plastic must be removed. The cigars will then properly acclimate to your humidor & humidity preference. They seem to me to be a little bit dry when first removed from the cello/plastic. Once removed, I find that they will shortly thereafter start glistening again with their natural oils. I greatly look forward to the heavenly smell when I open a humidor to gaze at my naked beauties! I didn't really get that smell before when I kept them in the cello/plastic. Empty cigar tubes are very handy when you need to transport a few. To each their own...
Enjoy this hobby (obsession?) in the way that you see fit! :smoke2:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

If the come w/one on... It stays on.

If it dosen't... It won't.

I think of cello as a Trojan for my sticks... It's protection!!! A cigar condom!!!


----------



## MrTamborineMan (Jun 27, 2009)

The fact remains that it's irrelevant, the cello is microporous, meaning it breathes just fine. I can't recall where I read it but this explanation was perfect, but it more or less said "think about it, whether the cello is on or not, if you set the cigar out on the table for a week it'll be ruined, there is plenty of airflow to the cigar whether the cello is on or off." It doesn't matter. period.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been taking mine off because I get no pleasure in looking at or touching a plastic-wrapped stick. It just doesn't seem real until you've got the plastic off and it's sitting naked in the humi. Plus the humi smells sooooooo good full of bare cigars.

When I buy a cigar from a B&M I take off the plastic right away and put it in my travel humi. Just don't like having that plastic on there at all!


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

The top shelf of my main humi is like a nude beach, the piles underneath are mostly clothed. The stuff on top is next in line for consumption, the rest can wait their turn.


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

QWKDTSN said:


> I've been taking mine off because I get no pleasure in looking at or touching a plastic-wrapped stick. It just doesn't seem real until you've got the plastic off and it's sitting naked in the humi. Plus the humi smells sooooooo good full of bare cigars.


I second that!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

thrasher64 said:


> The top shelf of my main humi is like a nude beach, the piles underneath are mostly clothed. The stuff on top is next in line for consumption, the rest can wait their turn.


+1

I used to just de-robe all of my sticks. But I find it easier to transport 'em with the cello on. I also like to shift stuff around in the humi more frequently then I probabbly should so I've been leaving the cello on lately to help protect the wrappers from my roaming hands. :dance:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I've separated the cigars in my glass top humi. w/ the divider in between. Cello on one side, naked on the other. 

Every now and then, 
I'd catch the cellos peering over the divider for a sneak peek! :eyebrows:  

:biglaugh:


----------



## SmokeRings (Jul 5, 2009)

I usually take them off, especially if there is a cedar wrap on it as well, then for sure.
but i generally take them off no matter what, i dont really have a good reason as to why, just personal preference i suppose:ask:


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

thrasher64 said:


> The top shelf of my main humi is like a nude beach, the piles underneath are mostly clothed. The stuff on top is next in line for consumption, the rest can wait their turn.


This is what I generally do. I also keep my naked sticks, say the deeper flavored maduros, seperate from any Conn. wraps as to not let those take on impressions from the darker wraps. Cuz that has happened to me a few times.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

This is always an entertaining debate.
I take the condoms off of any I think I will be smoking at home, especially within next few weeks. I leave condom on any I think I will be transporting to other locales, giving to a buddy, bombing someone in mail etc. A new box usually gets the half n half storage treatment for a while.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Although I dislike the cello I really never take it off.
I also figure the sticks with cello will be sitting for a VERY long time (I really don't smoke too much with cello on anymore) I like to see the cello turn yellow. 
If you come across cigars in a B&M with yellow cello you know they have aged.

Just another point of view

B


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

We've had a heat wave the last week or so here and now I'm thinking it was a good idea to keep most of the sticks wrapped. Just in case I get some unexpected tiny visitors.

Anyone know how affected celo is as stopping beetle spread?


----------



## phalynx (Jul 18, 2009)

I used to strip all of mine but now that I am buying more expensive smokes I am going to leave the cello on. I have many sticks that get moved around too much and it has taken a toll on the construction.


----------



## Sirhuffsalot (May 8, 2009)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> Although I dislike the cello I really never take it off.
> I also figure the sticks with cello will be sitting for a VERY long time (I really don't smoke too much with cello on anymore) I like to see the cello turn yellow.
> If you come across cigars in a B&M with yellow cello you know they have aged.
> 
> ...


Ya Bud, Yellow Cello, thats where its AT baby! Makes them look, like they are old.
Mature sortof.

I like looking at other botl`s Humi`s so I can see which ones they have held on to the longest, 

Cheers.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

thrasher64 said:


> We've had a heat wave the last week or so here and now I'm thinking it was a good idea to keep most of the sticks wrapped. Just in case I get some unexpected tiny visitors.
> 
> Anyone know how affected celo is as stopping beetle spread?


Cello doesn't even slow them down.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

One fact that has only lightly touched upon, is that cello helps slow down the marrying of the flavors. If you have a bunch of various naked cigars sitting next to each other, over time their different flavors will start to mingle with each other. That could ruin the experience of the cigar. I leave mine as they come, and if they come naked, I always try to keep like cigars together.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

thrasher64 said:


> We've had a heat wave the last week or so here and now I'm thinking it was a good idea to keep most of the sticks wrapped. Just in case I get some unexpected tiny visitors.
> 
> Anyone know how affected celo is as stopping beetle spread?


It is my belief that beetles don't "just appear" becasue of heat.
The eggs had to have been laid in the leaf when being manufactured.
I believe that is what I have learned.

I wonder how long beetle larvea can stay "dormant"

B


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

I just keep it on for protection


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

If you plan on sending them out, keep the cello on. It will protect them in transit.

If you plan on keeping them take it off.

Reasons:
1. Have you ever noticed that many high end smokes don't even have cello (Tatuaje, Padron 26/64, VSG, etc).
2. Have you ever noticed that you will NEVER see a manufacturer put cello'd cigars in their aging room? Every cigar in those rooms is naked.
3. They look so pretty.


----------



## Cigar Kid (Jan 18, 2015)

Off

:smoke:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Cigar Kid said:


> Off
> 
> :smoke:


Talk about the search function. Almost six years ago.

I keep em on, that way if I handle rearrange, have an OCD moment of organizing seven times they are less likely to incur damage as with un cello stories I find the foot can be damaged, especially when moved frequently.


----------



## TheRickShow (Jan 9, 2015)

If mixing several different brands and types, leave it on. If storing the same or similar smokes. Strip em'. If it's short term storage it won't matter either way, unless you're mixing naked infused cigars with real grown up cigars


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

TheRickShow said:


> If mixing several different brands and types, leave it on. If storing the same or similar smokes. Strip em'. If it's short term storage it won't matter either way, unless you're mixing naked infused cigars with real grown up cigars


+1 ^

:ranger:


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Holy bump batman


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I leave'm the way God made'm. A topic that will live forever.


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Billb1960 said:


>





Cigarer said:


> Holy bump batman


LOL!!

That said, there's a ton oh great rehashing to be had in the thread so...

With respect to the OP's question... 5 years or so ago lol... I used to take em off. Then I became a collector buying more stick than I could smoke within a reasonable amount of time, so I keep them on. Why? So I can write the date of purchase on em and price I payed. After a certain amount of sticks, if you want to know that, it's either a spreadsheet or that lol.


----------

